# Wifi hotspot USB tether.



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.svtechpartners.wifihotspotdemo

Has anyone used this? I just downloaded it and fired it up and it's working, without root even. It does seem to launch the mobile hotspot feature that came with the phone though. I'm looking for anyone that's used this for an extended period of time to know if they've had issues. The fact that it's enabled the stock mobile hotspot kind of worries me.


----------



## Synzael (Dec 28, 2011)

I use opengarden and wifitether which seem basically identical and both work with root.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

Haven't rooted yet, was going with non root solutions first.


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

From what I've gathered most of these apps that start up the built-in mobile hotspot are little more than widgets and anything that calls up the built-in hotspot also alerts Verizon and it will ask you to sign up (and pay) for the service.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried starting the hotspot without this program and it told me to call a number if I wanted to add the service. I tried to use this program and it started up and also enabled the hotspot but did not tell me to call a number, it just worked.


----------



## Synzael (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice! Im glad it works for you without root. I enjoy root for Nexus torch, overclocking and titanium backup but its not a *huge* issue for me like wifi tether.


----------



## aeidian (Sep 7, 2011)

The biggest thing holding me back on rooting and romming at this point is lack of a stock restore, believe you guys call it an odin. It was sbf when I did motorola stuff.


----------



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

aeidian said:


> The biggest thing holding me back on rooting and romming at this point is lack of a stock restore, believe you guys call it an odin. It was sbf when I did motorola stuff.


 i would be flashing this stuff if odin was used i just feel safe using that as that is what i used on my epic 4g


----------

